# Taliban Propaganda Watch, RC-South - December 2008



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011415EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Eight British soldiers killed in Helmand province" - Third item here


> Heavy fighting took place between the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the invading British terrorists in Zambli area of Helmand province’s Greshk district at approximately 11 am local time on Sunday. According to a report, three British invader terrorists were killed and several wounded in the fighting. According to another report, another firefight took place between the British invaders and the Mujahideen in the Haiderabad area of same district in Helmand province. Five British invader terrorists were killed and a large number wounded in a battle which lasted for nearly an hour. Two Mujahideen were also wounded.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040415EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols"


> *Martyrdom attack kills Musa Qalla puppet commander in Kandahar *Wednesday morning 03-12-2008 at approximately 11 am local time A hero Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, carried out a martyrdom attack targeting the vehicle Musa Qalla district commander Haji Musa in Musa Qalla district of Kandahar province, The Mujahid who was on foot got close to the puppet commander vehicle and then detonated his explosives, the blast killed the puppet commander and four terrorists, also destroyed his vehicle. We ask Allah to accept our brother among the martyrs in Eelleyeen (a high rank in Paradise). All gratitude and praise is due to Allah, the Lord of all worlds. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
042040EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Relief Fund for the Victims of the American Blind Bombardment"


> The other day, the stooge Afghan parliament debated on the setting up of relief fund for the members of those victim families, which have been killed in American bombardment. They emphasized that foreigners should undertake to provide the fund for the relief because it is they who are involved in the killings of the Afghans .... On the other hand, if we ponder over the proposal, we can see clearly that the parliament, in its capacity as a stooge entity, is trying to put seal of confirmation on the atrocities of the foreign forces. Through this step, the parliament is indirectly, providing outlet of justification for the invaders to shed further blood of the Afghans at free hands, because the existence of relief fund will compensate for their crimes. The Relief Fund will come forward, in a way, to pay the blood money .... It is a campaign of electioneering to secure for themselves the power corridors for another five years ....




"Car of puppet police blew up, 7 soldiers killed in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Seven soldiers killed in Chorok
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the fifth yesterday afternoon was a car bombing of the military police in the area of client Mendy Chorok state of Kandahar province by an explosive device.  According to news reaching the explosion that took place before the Mujahedeen Islamic Emirate by an explosive device, which destroyed the car which killed seven police officers.  The puppet army soldiers arrived on the scene and Nqgua dead from the area.




"Destroyed a tank of British forces in Sangin" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroyed a tank of British forces in (Sangin)
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed in the hours before dawn on the third Wednesday tank of British forces in the region of Sarwan Qala in Helmand province (Sangin) improvised explosive device.  Explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate by an explosive device planted destroyed a tank, killing all on board.  Recalls that at the second session yesterday afternoon killed eight British soldiers in three consecutive explosions in the area of the province's saffron mandate itself.




"4 British soldiers killed in Sangin" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Four British soldiers killed in (Sangin)
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the second session of the afternoon was almost a bomb attack on British soldiers in the province Infantry Sngen in Helmand.  The news killed four British soldiers who were on patrol near the security headquarters in this explosion, and several other surgery.  The destroyed last night by British tank mines in the Directorate itself, killing all on board.




"(A)ttack on British forces in Sangin" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Dam attack British forces in Sngen
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the second session yesterday afternoon to fill mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked British troops occupied in the saffron Sngen in Helmand province.  British troops attacked the Mujahidin and positions were Almrahiat and artillery support, Vfji stiff resistance by the mujahedeen, after incurring heavy losses forced it to retreat, no information is available on the number of deaths and casualties in their ranks.  At the time of decline obtained by three explosions of mines planted by the Mujahideen on their positions, killing eight British soldiers and wounded several others.  That the mujahideen has planted mines in several districts along the front lines of the fighting in Helmand province, where unexploded Alrckbyn infantry soldiers of the enemy from time to time, especially at times filling the mujahideen to attack the enemy back, so when escape routes of return do not know the severity of fear The panic in the mine ends.




"1 British tank blew up in Musa Qala" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroyed a tank of British forces in Musa Qala
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Got a tank of British forces in the fully occupied at eleven this morning in the province Cbarros Musa Qala.  Contained in the report that the explosion was carried out by mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate by remote control, destroying a tank and killing all on board.  Then the enemy cordon the area and the dead from the scene by helicopter.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051745EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Highlights from Al-Firdaws and Unjustmedia.com


> *6 Canadian invader and 5 puppet terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Kandahar *(original in Arabic at anti-imperialist.info forums) - Friday morning 05-12-2008 at approximately 9 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed a joint convoy of Canadian invaders army and puppet Afghan army in Kandahar province, in the ambush one tank of Canadian invaders army was destroyed and 6 terrorists in it where killed, also 5 puppet army terrorists, soon after the ambush the enemy seal off the area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf





> *4 British invader terrorists killed in Helmand* (original in Arabic at anti-imperialist.info forums) - Friday morning 05-12-2008 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, attacked a patrolling unit of British invaders army in Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed 4 invader terrorists and wounded a few, after the attack Mujahideen return to their posts. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *1 tank of British invaders destroyed in Helmand* (original in Arabic at anti-imperialist.info forums) - Friday morning 05-12-2008 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Helmand province, the landmine blasts killed destroyed the tank and all the terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070700EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(A)rmy military vehicle blew up, 6 enemies killed in Kandahar (C)ity" - Original in Arabic


> Killed and wounded in the enemy city of Kandahar
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate dawn yesterday Morocco army military vehicle hit an explosive device in the customer area of Prishtina Côte For Wei and nights in the city of Kandahar.  According to the report, the explosion was a bomb by remote controlling resulting in the destruction of the enemy vehicles and killing six policemen there.  Mujahideen were killed at the tenth morning, one of the most famous spies of occupying U.S. troops "Nzerok" as a result of a rapid attack, where he was accused and the families of the martyrdom of a large number of mujahideen.  After the attack Mujahideen retired security of the region on their position.




"Seven British invader terrorists killed in Helmand Province"


> British invader terrorists conducting foot patrols in the Zara Qomandani and Joshali areas of Helmand province’s Sangin district were targeted attacked by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan at approximately 8:30 am local time on Thursday morning. According to a report, seven British soldiers were killed and a large number wounded in the remote-controlled landmine explosions. The enemy helicopters arrived at the scene after the explosions, and removed the dead and wounded from the area. It is worth mentioning that an explosion was also carried out on a foot patrol of the British forces near the security command Wednesday, killing four soldiers.




"Destroyed a tank of British forces in Musa Qala" - Original in Arabic


> Destroyed a tank of British forces occupied an explosive device in Musa Qala
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning almost a tank of a military convoy of British troops in the occupied Deroz Department of Musa Qala in Helmand.  According to the report, the explosion was a bomb by remote dominating, resulting in the destruction of the tank, killing all the occupiers.  It should be mentioned that yesterday also blew up a tank of the occupiers improvised explosive device in the same area, also killed on the first Saturday of seven British soldiers in the Malgir Department Jursck the same mandate, which also recognized the deaths of their soldiers in the same area.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071745EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Message of the Esteemed Amir-ul-Momineen (Leader of the Believers) Mullah Mohammad Omar Mujahid (May Allah preserve him) on the eve of Eid ul-Adha"


> ....The vista of hope that you are fostering is illusory and contradictory. Increase in troops means deployment of more troops, which will end up flaring  up battles everywhere. Thus, the current armed clashes which now number into tens, will spiral up to hundred of armed clashes. Your current casualties of hundreds will jack up to thousand casualties of dead and injured simultaneously.  The rationale (of troops augmentation) will not seem cogent even to your own people, and because of your blind bombardments which usually result in the murder of defenseless Muslims, men, women and children. you will not escape the wrath of the Islamic Ummah....
> 
> ....Now when the enemy is on the verge of defeat, I would like to remind you that (throughout the history) enemies have deprived the Afghans of sustaining the pride of victory following the military defeat of the enemy because the enemies do not leave them to build up a strong foundation and a sole leadership. This exactly happened after the defeat of the Russians. The flames of difference and atrocities engulfed every house of the Afghans. The prolongation of the sufferings of our people and their perdition originate from this factor of not having a sole and strong leadership after the defeat of the Russians. Of course, concoction of collusions and conspiracies added to our failure. Today once again, the enemy is trying to divide the Afghans and entangle them in internal strife under various names after the defeat ...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
081950EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Army commander killed in Nemroz" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Army commander killed in the state of customer Nimroz
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed a commander of the Army security Joasrjod customer Morocco yesterday in the Mendip Orr Tchkansor state Department of Nimroz.  According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in an ambush on his car, killing the commander and sheep Kjer mujahideen weapons and car.  After the attack Mujahideen retired to their security.




Taliban Takes Credit for Attack in Pakistan? (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroyed three army vehicles client and twenty soldiers killed in the Sheikh Abad
> Zabiullah Mujahid
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the eleventh approximately noon today on a convoy of soldiers in the client state of Pakistan Sheikh field.  According to the report, during the attack, which was ambushed in the light and heavy weapons, destroyed three car convoy, killing twenty enemy soldiers, nor the struggling retired to their security.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092005EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"12 puppet policeman killed in Helmend" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Twelve killed ten members of the police in Hkurjah
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the third night with light weapons and heavy security on a Tank of the Police Department client in the city of Hkurjah Center Helmand province.  According to the report, during the attack that destroyed a point Twelve killed a policeman, and the struggling sheep eighteen kinds of weapons killed two policemen and other military tasks.  At the end of the mujahideen attack retired in peace and security of the region on their position.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
102115EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on puppet army in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Attack on a puppet army soldiers in a market Meond
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at almost the eleventh afternoon at a military client in the market Directorate Meond in southern Kandahar country.  According to the report, was attacked when a car pulled out of the puppet army directorate building market, where the mujahideen attacked in an ambush and destroyed their car and killed three soldiers and wounded others.  After the attack immediately and Canadian military forces arrived and soldiers occupied the client heavily to the scene and cordoned off the area, but thankfully God enable the mujahideen to withdraw from the region in peace and security.




"17 American and puppet police were killed in Zabul"


> During operations directed against a Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate in Zabul province early this morning, four civilians and 17 American and Afghan Police were killed, as a few were wounded.  The operation in Qalat city, capital of Zabul province, targeted a Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate but the American invaders bombarded American invaders and puppet police in the area, in which 17 American and puppet police were killed and 4 civilians were martyred.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120715EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols "


> (....)
> Explosion kills 5 puppet army terrorists and destroyed a vehicle in Kandahar
> Saturday afternoon 11-10-2008 at approximately 1:29 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Khaki Chopan area of Mewand district of Kandahar province. In the explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 5 puppet terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130720EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of a military vehicle in Kandahar 12/12/2008" - Original in Arabic


> The army destroyed a car in the city of Kandahar, the customer
> Qari Mohammad Yousuf (Ahmadinejad) - 12/12/2008
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday evening at a military client in the Chaoni city of Kandahar.  According to the report, during the attack destroyed a car for the client and the army killed three soldiers, nor the struggling sheep in their weapons.  After the attack pulled out the struggling peace and security of the city on their position.  According to the news of mujahideen fired another at the tenth night of the missile IBM to Kandahar airport, hitting a target.  After the attack escalated the flames of fire from the airport, but had no precise information about the spiritual and material losses to the enemy.




"Eight British soldiers killed in a martyrdom operation in Sinjeen, Helamnd" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> 8 martyrdom attacks that kill British soldiers in (Sangin)
> 12/12/2008 Qari Mohammad Yousuf (Ahmadinejad) - 12/12/2008
> Carried out a martyrdom attack in the eleventh hour this morning for the British soldiers in the infantry Tcherkkan Sngen in Helmand province.  In the attack, which was one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate struggling / Abdel Basset Ali soldiers were on foot patrol mission in the region, killing eight soldiers and wounding several others injured.  After the attack, a squadron of helicopters arrived enemy a large number of British soldiers to the scene and cordoned off the scene with no one allowed to enter and exit the arena, and these soldiers are busy collecting their body parts scattered at a distance of hundred meters, as a result of the severity of the explosion.  We ask God to accept Azojl martyr rest in peace and accept his testimony, and make the sacrifices to defeat the enemy cause crusader occupier, and the establishment of an Islamic regime in Afghanistan, Amen.




"The banner of the Crusaders versus the banner of Jihad"


> ....Just like there is a difference between night and day,
> There is a difference between a Kafir and a Mujahid.
> And when they see just one of our Mujahideen,
> You start to see a darkness foaming up in their pants....


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141840EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing 11 from the occupation Forces of the Canadian troops 13/12/2008" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic - Original on different forum in Arabic


> Killing 11 of the Canadian Forces troops occupied buttons
> Qari Mohammad Yousuf (Ahmadinejad) - 13/12/2008
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated at about the tenth morning, an explosive device planted on the road to Canadian troops occupied Kandahar, Herat highway district Snzeri buttons state Department of Kandahar.  According to the report, the explosion was a bomb by remote control of the enemy convoy when it was in transit from the region guarded by soldiers and foreign pedestrians.  The blast destroyed enemy tank is full, which killed seven soldiers also killed four U.S. soldiers also wounded many others, but there was no date and accurate information on the number of wounded soldiers.  After the explosion stopped the convoy strong, and reached many of the enemy helicopters to the area to transport soldiers dead and wounded.




"7 puppet policeman killed in Kandahar (C)ity 14/12/08" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Killed seven policemen in the city of Kandahar
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was a mine explosion on the road to the client in the police car at half past eight this morning to the Mirwais hospital in Kandahar city.  Was reported in the explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate by an explosive device was Tefiha machine remote control, killing, destroying a car the type of client RENGER police in full, five soldiers killed on the spot and wounding several others injured, and the loss of the right of others hit a police car in This explosion.  After the explosion, the large number of enemy soldiers to the scene and blocked all roads leading to the site of the explosion.  In the context of other independent delivered a Mujahedeen Islamic Emirate a grenade into a security Brishnacott, killing two soldiers and wounding three others.  Recall that yesterday was also a bomb attack on the side of the road Assaker Canadian troops in the occupied Snzeri mandate itself, killing eleven Canadian soldier has admitted to killing enemy soldiers and wounding six foreign occupiers.




"7 (B)ritish invaders killed in Girishk, Helmend 14/12/08" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Loss of seven British soldiers in Jursck
> Qari Yusuf
> Attack occurred at about ninth in the morning in an ambush on a convoy of British occupying forces.  According to news reaching from the attack took place before the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate on British forces occupied and then blew up the armored tanks of the occupiers, resulting in the destruction of the tank is full, during the attack and the explosion killed seven British soldiers and wounded many others.  After the attack helicopters arrived to the area and the enemy soldiers were dead and wounded on their position.




"(C)ar of puppet police blew up in Kandahar 14/12/08" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The bombing of a police vehicle hit an explosive device in the province of the Damen
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated at the ninth morning, a police car in the proxy Shore Andam state of Kandahar province, Daman improvised explosive device by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate whereof the length.  According to news contained in the explosion destroyed the car completely, killing all passengers, stating that the morning was also Tweger police car in an explosion at the Mirwais hospital in Kandahar city, killing five soldiers, were killed and several others injured.




"5 puppet soldiers killed in Uruzgan 13/12/08" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Afghan soldiers killed five agents in the state of Uruzgan Jargeno
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Sunday morning killed five Afghan soldiers, while mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked on their coastal security in the province of Uruzgan Jargeno state.  According to news Ballowasal in the attack which lasted half an hour destroyed a security point In addition to the killing of five people wounded four other soldiers.  The dead sheep mujahideen weapons and equipment security, and returned safely to their positions.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151455EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"13 puppet soldiers killed in Panjwai, Kandahar 15/12/08" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> Ten killed three army soldiers to the customer in Panjwayi
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at nine thirty in the morning Thirteen soldiers of the Army customer during two separate explosions in the Dimr unknown state Department of Kandahar.  According to the report, in the beginning, the dawn of the mujahideen army vehicle hit an explosive device planted the client, resulting in the destruction of the enemy vehicles and killing all its crew.  Then other soldiers arrived for the Army customer to the region to transport dead colleagues from the region, where a mujahideen to another device by remote control machine.  And claimed the two blasts, killing three of the ten enemy soldiers and wounding many others.  _*It should be noted that prior to those two blasts, half an hour early mujahideen tank armored convoy of Canadian troops occupied improvised explosive device in the same area, resulting in the destruction of the tank completely, killing all the occupants of the Crusaders.*_ (emphasis mine)




"Killing 16 puppet soldiers in Helmand 15/12/2008" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Killed 16 army soldiers to the customer in Helmand province
> Qari Mohammad Yousuf (Ahmadinejad) - 15/12/2008
> Clashed at a very tenth of the morning between the Mujahedeen and the Islamic Emirate puppet army soldiers in the Directorate of Nad Ali in Helmand.  According to the report, the battle began when the mujahideen attacked the puppet army soldiers in the village of Shin, during the clashes, which lasted for two hours almost killed eleven enemy troops and wounded six others.  And the struggling sheep in the attack quantities of arms and military missions.  According to the news of mujahideen blew another military vehicle army controlling the customer improvised explosive device in the remote junction Hkurjah, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and killing three soldiers of the Army customer.  It said yesterday that the mujahideen also killed seven British soldiers in the Directorate of Jursck the same mandate, which admitted killing four enemy soldiers as well.




"14 puppet soldiers killed in Helmend 15/12/08" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Ten killed six soldiers of the Army customer in Helmand province
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Clashed at a very tenth of the morning between the Mujahedeen and the Islamic Emirate puppet army soldiers in the Directorate of Nad Ali in Helmand.  According to the report, the battle began when the mujahideen attacked the puppet army soldiers in the village of Shin, during the clashes, which lasted for two hours almost killed eleven enemy troops and wounded six others.  And the struggling sheep in the attack quantities of arms and military missions.  According to the news of mujahideen blew another military vehicle army customer improvised explosive device controlling remote junction Hkurjah the region, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and killing three soldiers of the Army customer.  It said yesterday that the mujahideen also killed seven British soldiers in the Directorate of Jursck the same mandate, which admitted killing four enemy soldiers as well.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Dec 2008)

Gosh they are killing puppets again!! Gipetto....sharpen your wood chisels.

On a more serious note, the enemy (because that is what they are) are winning the information war here in Canada. 70% of Winnipeggers who responded to a CTV poill favored pulling the troops out now. A few months ago, it was somewhat lower.


----------



## Teeps74 (15 Dec 2008)

I would love to talk to this Qari Yousuf Ahmadi guy some time... Just me and him. Maybe he can give me some pointers on credibility (specifically, how not to destroy your own so effectivly time and time again).


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Dec 2008)

Has anyone added up how many crusader customer puppets the Taliban have killed to date?   ???

I'm thinking Canada is going to run out of people pretty soon...I mean, we only have 35 million citizens and the Taliban are apparently going through them at a great rate -- averaging a rate of about four and a half thousand customer puppets per year by my counting (of their counting.)  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Has anyone added up how many crusader customer puppets the Taliban have killed to date?   ???
> 
> I'm thinking Canada is going to run out of people pretty soon...I mean, we only have 35 million citizens and the Taliban are apparently going through them at a great rate -- averaging a rate of about four and a half thousand customer puppets per year by my counting (of their counting.)  :



According to this draft I'm still working on, just with Canadian hardware, we've gone through 8 tanks and 14 other vehicles in November alone (allegedly).


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> According to this draft I'm still working on, just with Canadian hardware, we've gone through 8 tanks and 14 other vehicles in November alone (allegedly).



Guess we could have someone make up a "KILL SHEET" and we can see if we have depleted the Nation's population down to the level of EXTINCTION by 2011.

That or send over the Muppets and let Miss Piggy loose on the Taliban hoards.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Guess we could have someone make up a "KILL SHEET" and we can see if we have depleted the Nation's population down to the level of EXTINCTION by 2011.


May not add up only because I can only read the English material - based on the number of posts on the jihadi fora, there's more claims out there than just those translated into English.  Greater minds than mine....



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> That or send over the Muppets and let Miss Piggy loose on the Taliban hoards.


One option....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Dec 2008)

Maybe we ship Celine Dion over there  ???  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Maybe we ship Celine Dion over there  ???  ;D



...or would THAT be considered cruel/unusual punishment?


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Maybe we ship Celine Dion over there  ???  ;D




Or, how about a _coalition_ of Stéphane and _Taliban Jack_ and Gilles?  :evil:


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Dec 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Or, how about a _coalition_ of Stéphane and _Taliban Jack_ and Gilles?  :evil:



....sung onto stage by Celine Dion!  :-X


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162115EST Nov 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"About the visits of Bush and Brown to Afghanistan and the Paris Conference"


> ....It is better for the leaders of the invader countries to withdraw their forces from Afghanistan to save themselves from more troubles instead of making these dispirited visits and holding disorganized conferences. It will be good for them to do this now instead of continuing to suffer more casualties and disgrace, they should confess to this bitter reality. If they do not do this, they will always face disgrace as a result of the Mujahideen's decisive attacks.... _(more on link - full statement also attached as .pdf)_




"A tank of Canadian occupation blew up in Kandahar 16/12/08"


> Monday afternoon 15-12-2008 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Khaki Chopan of Mewand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the terrorists it where killed or wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad




"Attack on convoy of U.S. invaders in Kandahar 16/12/08"


> Monday evening 15-12-2008 at approximately 7 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambush a supplies convoy of American invaders in in Makoam area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, in the ambush 2 supplies vehicle, one puppet police vehicle were destroyed and 15 puppet terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"8 British invaders soldiers killed in Helmand 16/12/08"


> Tuesday morning 16-12-2008 at approximately 9 am local time, a two hours fire fight took place between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invader terrorists in Zarghon kali of Nadali district of Helmand province, in the fighting Mujahideen killed seven invader terrorists and wounded eight. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 British soldiers killed in Helmand 16/12/08"


> Tuesday afternoon 16-12-2008 at approximately 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed British invader terrorists in Mermandab area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush fighting started which lasted for one hour, during which Mujahideen killed 5 invader terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(V)ehicle of puppet police blew up in Uruzgan 16/12/08"


> Monday afternoon 15-12-2008 at approximately 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambush a vehicle of puppet in Charcheno district of Uruzgan province, in the ambush the vehicle was destroyed and six puppet terrorists were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172200EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols" for 17 Dec 08 (from theunjustmedia.com - full summary also attached as .pdf)


> (....)
> *2 tanks of British invaders army destroyed and 9 terrorists killed in Helmand *
> Wednesday morning 17-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan had a face to face battle with British invaders army terrorists in Helmand, the battle lasted until afternoon in which Mujahideen destroyed two tanks and killed nine British invader terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
182145EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 18-12-2008"


> Thursday morning 18-12-2008 at approximately 8.33 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders in Demar area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the terrorists in it were killed, later the enemy helicopters came to the area to take the bodies of the killed terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"16/12/2008 - Destroyed a tank of Canadian troops in Meond" (GoogEng), eighth item- Original in Arabic


> Qari Mohammad Yousuf (Ahmadinejad) - In one hour of yesterday (15 Dec 08) received a bomb explosion planted by the Mujahideen Islamic Emirate on a convoy of Canadian troops in the Khak-Gobain Meond state of Kandahar province.  The news destroyed in the explosion of the enemy armored tank, killing all on board of Canadian soldiers.  Thus, when Morocco fired missiles at Kandahar airport air, and fire rose from where the target missile after it fell, but it did not have information on enemy losses in lives and equipment.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210750EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations 20-12-2008"


> (....)
> 
> *3 tanks of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand* - Friday 19-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up three tanks of British invaders army, one tank was destroyed in Deroz area at 7 am in the morning and two were destroyed in Shabaroz area at 2 pm in the afternoon both were in Musakala district of Helmand, the number of terrorists killed could not be confirmed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...




"Destruction of a tank belonging to British forces in Sinjin (Sangin) 19/12/2008" - "Original in Arabic"


> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi, 19/12/2008
> Afternoon destroyed a tank of British forces in a market in Helmand province Sngen by an explosive on the road.  According to news reaching in the explosion carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate by an explosive device from a distance, when the enemy tanks on patrol at an intersection in the glorious city market, which destroyed the tank and killed five soldiers there.  Moments later the explosion of enemy helicopters arrived to the scene extraterritorial explosion, and quoted the dead soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Weekly Summary, 14-21 Dec 08*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Link to Weekly summary, 14-20 Dec 08 (.pdf)


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222100EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 22-12-2008", via theunjustmedia.com (.pdf of full report also attached)


> (....)
> 
> *3 tanks of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand* - Monday 22-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in three operations with remote controlled landmines blew three tanks of British invaders army in Marja district of Helmand province, the first tank was blown up at 7 am, the second at 11 am and the third at 1 pm, in all three attacks the tanks were destroyed and all the invader terrorists in them were killed or wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232250EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations - 23-12-2008" (via alfirdaws.net)


> (....)
> 
> *1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar* Tuesday noon 23-12-2008 at approximately 3 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in a bazaar of Mewand district of Kandahar province, the landmine blast destroyed the tank and killed all the terrorists who were in it.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...




"Regarding the baseless rumors about negotiations:  Statement by the leader of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan"


> In the name of Allah, the Merciful, the Compassionate. The enemy, or the media affiliated to it, directly spread rumors about talks between the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and the opposition forces. However, the fact is that the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has neither held talks in Saudi Arabia nor in the United Arab Emirates nor in any other place. I did not send a letter to the leader of the Islamic government of Saudi Arabia, the custodian of Haramain, Mr. Abdullah Bin Abdul Aziz, or to the opposition officials. Additionally, I have not received any formal message from any of the aforementioned entities. These reports are completely baseless and are part of a planned propaganda campaign created by the enemy.
> 
> The servant of Islam a Mullah Mohammad Omar Mujahid.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242115EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"17 British army and puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand " (second item, via alfirdaws.net, .pdf also attached)


> .... Wednesday morning 24-12-2008 at approximately 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a joint convoy of British invaders army and its puppet army in Shawal area of Nadali district of Helmand province, in the ambush a fire fight started which continued for two hours, during which Mujahideen killed seventeen enemies of Islam and wounded many....


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
261530EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 25/12/08" - Alternative link via forum.takva.com, third item, .pdf also attached


> Friday afternoon 26-12-2008 at approximately 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Makon area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




" 2 tanks of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 25/12/08"


> Thursday morning 25-12-2008 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of British invaders army in Nari Manda area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmines destroyed both tanks and all the terrorist in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"British invaders army and its puppet army terrorists fled from battle field in Helmand 26/12/08"


> Thursday morning 25-12-2008, fighting started between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invader and puppet army terrorists in Shawl area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the fighting continued unit evening when the British and puppet terrorists fled from the battle filed, the number of kafirs and munafiqs killed could not be confirmed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of Holland invaders army destroyed killing 4 terrorists in Helmand 26/12/08"


> Thursday morning 25-12-2008 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a tank of Holland invaders army in Tarenkot capital city of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the tank and 4 invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Kandahar 25/12/08"


> Friday morning 26-12-2008 at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Pashmol area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed seven terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 vehicle destroyed and 7 puppet army terrorists killed in Kandahar 26/12/08"


> Thursday morning 25-12-2008 at approximately 8 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Damad district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and seven terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
271520EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 27/12/08" - Also available here (fifth item, .pdf of page also attached below)


> Saturday afternoon 27-12-2008 at approximately 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in the main bazaar of Panjawai district of Kandahar, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 enemies of Islam killed and 1 oil tanker burned in Kandahar 27/12/08"


> Saturday midnight 27-12-2008 at approximately 12 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet army check post in Panjawai district of Kandahar province, in the attack Mujahideen killed puppet army commander Zaraq and four other puppet terrorists, one vehicle was Mujahideen's booty terrorists were. In another attack on Friday evening 26-12-2008 at approximately 7 pm local time, Mujahideen burned an American oil tanker in Lowial area of Kandahar city in Kandahar province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Martyrdom Operations kills 9 puppet army terrorists and destroyed 1 vehicle in Nemroz 27/12/08"


> Friday evening 26-12-2008, a courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Abdul Qudus, targeted puppet army police in a bazaar of Zaranj capital city of Nemroz province, in the attack nine puppet police terrorists were killed and one vehicle was destroyed. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Weekly Summary, 21-27 Dec 08*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Weekly summary (500kB, 16pg .pdf) downloadable here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281505EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Martyrdom Operation kills 7 Canadian and 9 puppet army terrorists in Kandahar 28/12/08" - Alternate link (second item, .pdf also attached) - Second alternate link (third item, .pdf also attached)


> Saturday 27-12-2008 at approximately 5.30 pm local time, a courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan carried out a martyrdom attack against the enemies of Islam in Baghpol district of Kandahar province, in the attack seven Canadian and nine puppet terrorists were killed. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"9 puppet police terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Kandahar 28/12/08"


> Saturday evening 27-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in Salihan area in Panjawai district of Kandahar province, the landmine blast destroyed the vehicle and killed nine puppet terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 puppet army terrorists killed in Kandahar 28/12/08"


> Sunday midnight 28-12-2008 at approximately 12 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambush a vehicle of puppet army in Kabul Drwaza area in Kandahar city, in the ambush Mujahideen killed five puppet terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291325EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" (second item; .pdf of full posting also attached)


> Monday afternoon 29-12-2008 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in a bazaar in Panjawai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the terrorists in it.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 Canadian invaders army terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Kandahar " (third item; .pdf of full posting also attached)


> Monday morning 29-12-2008 at approximately 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Daman district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed five terrorists in it.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 supplies vehicle of American invaders army destroyed in Kandahar" (sixth item)


> Monday afternoon 29-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a supplies vehicle of American invaders army in Kala Shamer area of Mewand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Puppet army commander and 5 puppet terrorists killed, 1 vehicle destroyed in Kandahar" (fifth item)


> Monday afternoon 29-12-2008 at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet army commander Dawad in Panjawai district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed his vehicle killing him and five other puppet terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 puppet police vehicle destroyed in Kandahar" (last item)


> Sunday afternoon 28-12-2008 at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet police in  Salihan area of Panjawai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed all the puppet terrorists in it.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"23 British invaders army terrorists killed in Helmand 29/12/08" (first item)


> Monday morning 29-12-2008, British invaders army launched an attack against the Mujahideen in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the attack fighting started which continued unit 1 pm, during the fighting Mujahideen killed and wounded twenty three British invader terrorists, the enemy attack was defeated, three Mujahideen were also wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 British invaders army terrorists killed in Helmand" (12th item)


> Sunday afternoon 28-12-2008 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling unit of British invaders army in Hyderabad area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed three invader terrorists and wounded many.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 Australian invaders army terrorists killed and 4 wounded in Uruzgan" (fourth item)


> Monday morning 29-12-2008 at approximately 11.15 am local time, a firefight took place between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and Australian invaders army terrorists  in Darwishan area of Tarenkot city of Uruzgan province, in the fighting Mujahideen killed three invader terrorists and wounded four.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
301550EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"19 British invaders army terrorists killed and 18 wounded in Helmand 30/12/08"


> Monday afternoon 29-12-2008, a firefight started between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invaders army terrorists in Khalj area in Nawa district of Helmand province, the fighting continued unit evening, during which Mujahideen killed nineteen and wounded eighteen British invader terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"An Open Letter from the Peaks of Tora Bora to the White House", signed by "The chief of Tora Bora battle field Maulawy Anwarulhaq (Mujahid), Son of the honorable and respectful (Maulawy Muhammad Younus Khalis)" 27 Dec 08 (.pdf of statement also attached)


> ....If you also take steps on Bush's one and do not look at this policy, you will not loose just your country's dignity, economy and peace but this will remain only a story for coming generations. Sweat (Soviet?) Union had also seen dream to rule on the world like you before you but we met their every dreams with soil and dust.  Your decision to expel army from Iraq is very right decision. Taking away others freedom, invasion of their rights, vexes and killing people and ruin countries can make the world to stand up against America.  You must do the same decision about Afghanistan too, and expel the army from our beloved country as fast as possible....


 _(more on link)_


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311520EST Dec 08*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 31/12/08"


> Wednesday midnight 31-12-2008 at approximately 3 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Daman district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 British invader army terrorists killed and 4 wounded in Helmand 31/12/08"


> Wednesday afternoon 31-12-2008 at approximately 1 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a British invader army terrorists patrolling unit in Mermndab area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed five British invader terrorists and wounded four, later the enemy cowardly bombardment the area in which two civilians were martyred. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 British invader army terrorists killed in Helmand 31/12/08"


> Tuesday night 30-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a British invader army terrorists patrolling unit in a bazaar in Nozad district of Helmand province, in the blast four British invader terrorists were killed and many were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 tanks of NATO invaders army destroyed in Zabul 31/12/08"


> Wednesday morning 31-12-2008 at approximately 11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of Nato invaders army in Shahri district of Zabul province, the landmines destroyed both tanks and all the invader terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 puppet army commanders and 32 terrorists killed, check post captured in Helmand 31/12/08"


> Tuesday night 30-12-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistann attacked a puppet army check post in Shahkariz area of Kajaki district of Helmand provice, in the attack Mujahideen killed thirty two puppet army terrorists and four commanders, also the check post was captured and stock weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, December 2008*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during December 2008 attached as .pdf.
-----


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jan 2009)

I guess we need more commander puppets. How are they different from normal puppets?


----------

